# 07 Audison amp line?



## irishpride (May 1, 2007)

Can anyone give me any information? I'm going to purchase an SRx3 and run it at 2 Ohms on sub and 4 ohms on comps.. Any heating issues? This will be the only amp i run. It will be pushing 5.25 comps Hertz hi-energy (already installed) and a IQD 12 V2D2. Anyone? thx


----------



## oldloder (Nov 30, 2005)

Might want to move this over to General Audio, bro.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

the amps run hot, but there are no issues. No thermal shutdown, no damage, etc etc etc.

the sink just gets warm. which is kind of the point, you know?


----------



## irishpride (May 1, 2007)

sorry for the wrong section on the post. I figured that since i was looking for a review i would post it in the review section, ya know?  But thanks for the heads up. I'm pretty dead set on going with this AMP. I know its compairing apples to chicken i'm almost ashamed to even say it but i was running a punch 2.250 at 2 ohms (i know they said they dont do it). that damn amp shutsoff on me when its been running for awhile. Hence why they say it doesnt do 2 Ohms. But i wasnt sure how this amp would run at a 2/4 Ohm config. I for the most part hangout over at SD but not alot of opinions on the Audison line over there. Thanks guys!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

i dont think you will be disappointed....i was really considering the Audison SRx amps a couple of months ago, but decided to go the budget route at the time.


----------



## Et Cetera (Jul 28, 2006)

You will find the SRx3 is a great amp for the price. And your speaker and sub selection is spot on as well. Enjoy.


----------

